# Cycling-related Peeves



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

What cycling-related things really get to you?

I have a ton, because I'm that sort of person. Ain't gonna deny it.

So, I'll start with a few:

1. People who say "Shram" or "Ess-Ram".

2. People who call them "Deep Dish" wheels.

3. People who berate others for having a bike shop do their repairs. Some people just don't want to mess with it. I was an auto mechanic for 10 years, and I don't want to change my own oil. I'd much rather pay someone else to do it.

4. People who show up for a casual ride with a posted average speed of 12-14mph with frequent stops to check out cool stuff and then b!+ch and moan the whole time about how slow the ride is.

Let's hear some of yours.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't like the eliteism that takes place. When a novice writes in and gets treated like they have no buisness writing or thinking about bikes is just wrong. It happens on this site a lot more than you think. It happens at shops and on the road. 
I don't buy expensive bikes, but it doesn't mean that I don't know bikes. I am probably more fit, faster, and ride more than most chuffs on their $4000 carbon bikes anyhow. 
Plus I am most definately cooler.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Use of the word 'run' instead of use or wear. I run red bar tape. WTF.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> Use of the word 'run' instead of use or wear. I run red bar tape. WTF.


Related: Calling a bike a "piece of kit". WTF?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Related: Calling a bike a "piece of kit". WTF?


does this apply to Yorkshire-men?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

philoanna said:


> I don't like the eliteism that takes place. When a novice writes in and gets treated like they have no buisness writing or thinking about bikes is just wrong. It happens on this site a lot more than you think. It happens at shops and on the road.
> I don't buy expensive bikes, but it doesn't mean that I don't know bikes. I am probably more fit, faster, and ride more than most chuffs on their $4000 carbon bikes anyhow.
> Plus I am most definately cooler.


Related: Anti-fat elitism. Assuming that someone who's overweight (like myself) doesn't ride or know anything about bikes. Some of us are just naturally fat (and liking good ethnic foods doesn't help any). Even when I was riding 4000+ miles/year, I wasn't losing much weight; even after cutting back to 1500 calories/day.

I get it here on the forum, I get it in real life. It makes it easier to sell a bike and clothing to a 300 pound guy in the shop, though.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Empty gel packs and spent CO2 cartriges on the side of the road. C'mon, pick up after yourself


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> Empty gel packs and spent CO2 cartriges on the side of the road. C'mon, pick up after yourself


This really, seriously, bugs me, it's not that difficult to toss them back where you pulled them from. Reminds me of the McDonalds bags (and diapers too actually) left by lazy bastages in parking lots.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't like when racers of any category have to be elitist pricks because THEY race and know more about bikes. Yeah, you just finishing ahead of the broom wagon on Campy 11 means you can call my SRAM Force group crap.
I don't appreciate the odd pricing structure for parts. Why does Europe get a better price on Campy? 
I don't like when I have to dremel out carbon resin from frames I'm assembling. I mean c'mon, Pinarello, get it right!
I don't appreciate "everyday Joe" giving me this look when they see my bike. "That cost HOW MUCH?" Less than you gas guzzler, your home theater, and your season tickets to whatever.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont like cyclists who think their credit card makes them better.

And anyone who uses the word "retard".


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me see. 

#1- Retards who come around the paceline to get in front, then can't hold a line or the pace only to sit-up and be in the middle of the group as it swallows them and shiits them out the back. 

#2-Retards who attack on the first foot of an uphill only to sucker the other retards in the pack into self-destruction which then takes all the cohesion out of what was supposed to be a friendly group ride. The group then takes the next 20 miles to regain a semblance of unity only to have the same retards catch back up and start it all over again.

#3-Retards who can't stay off the brakes in a pack.

#4-Retards who can't see the line through the corner even if you lead them through and tell them to shut up and stay on your wheel. They're guaranteed to forget the line in two laps.

#5-Retards who think snaking back and forth across the whole road up a 300' 10% grade climb is the efficient way to ride.

#6-Retards who think that gel is going to matter before an 18 mile ride during which they'll average 14mph... and then they'll toss it on the ground of the parking lot. I've been known to pick those up and express the remaining gel onto their car's windshield and smear it around.

#7-Retards who try to ride on their aero bars in a pack.

That's all I got for now.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Sandbaggers.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys who, when I'm on a solo ride, sneak up unannounced and sit on my wheel for a mile or two (at 6'5'' 245lbs I punch a large whole in the wind along the Chicago lake front) and then try to drop me. Very impressive. 

The peeved feeling lessens when I overtake them a few miles down the road.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> Empty gel packs and spent CO2 cartriges on the side of the road. C'mon, pick up after yourself


I agree. Jerseys have pockets on the back....


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Referring to everything as an "investment", like I'm going to invest in a new set of pedals, or invest in a new bike, or invest in a Big Mac. If you don't reasonably expect to sell the item for more than it cost you, it's not an investment, it's and expense. It doesn't matter how much enjoyment, exercise, or indigestion you get from it. If there is no pecuniary return, it's not an investment, despite what marketers want you to believe.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

looigi said:


> Referring to everything as an "investment", like I'm going to invest in a new set of pedals, or invest in a new bike, or invest in a Big Mac. If you don't reasonably expect to sell the item for more than it cost you, it's not an investment, it's and expense. It doesn't matter how much enjoyment, exercise, or indigestion you get from it. If there is no pecuniary return, it's not an investment, despite what marketers want you to believe.


Agreed.

Related: "Pull the trigger". What are you going to do, shoot it? "I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a Chinarello!"

Sounds like a good idea to me. May I recommend a .30-.30?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Snow. Cold. Ice. Winter, in general. Car doors that open ten feet in front of you. Cars that try to park on you, or that try to kill you.

Women who are faster. Not that I mind being slower, but if they're faster, there's probably a nice view that I'm missing.

Spare tubes with holes. Dried up patch kit glue. CO2 cartridges that are still at Kmart instead of my saddle bag, which is empty.

That hill in New Hampshire that was so steep that I thought my legs and heart were commiting suicide.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't like when riders blow thorough red lights and stop signs. They're basically disobeying the rules of the road that we expect drivers to respect. This makes ALL cyclists look bad, IMO.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Related: "Pull the trigger". What are you going to do, shoot it? "I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a Chinarello!"
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me. May I recommend a .30-.30?


Agreed squared. Trigger-pulling seems to be an affliction of low-posters. See also; Moto-lovers.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Idiots doing 17 MPH who whine "its not a race" when they get passed at the blistering speed of 19 MPH.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Related: Calling a bike a "piece of kit". WTF?


Related: using the word "Gruppo" even when it's Campagnolo... "Group" or "Components" are just fine..


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

One more....retards who get their balls tied up becuase you came within a fifteen foot radius of them and didnt call out OYL.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The hatred of other groups of cyclists....whether they be the MUT cruisers, hipsters, recumbent rider, etc.....we are all cyclists......


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

1. calling your super-hero costume a "kit"

2. almost all amateur racers in the NYC-area


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> The hatred of other groups of cyclists....whether they be the MUT cruisers, hipsters, recumbent rider, etc.....we are all cyclists......


Watch it, or I'll pull the trigger and throw a spent CO2 cartridge at you. Or squirt gel in your general direction, son of a silly person. . .


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> Watch it, or I'll pull the trigger and throw a spent CO2 cartridge at you. Or squirt gel in your general direction, son of a silly person. . .



ARP.....


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> ARP.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs

Volume UP, for the uninitiated...:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

burgrat said:


> I don't like when riders blow thorough red lights and stop signs. They're basically disobeying the rules of the road that we expect drivers to respect. This makes ALL cyclists look bad, IMO.


 That and groups of a-holes that ride three or four abreast in traffic making no attempt to single up and let cars go by.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Related: using the word "Gruppo" even when it's Campagnolo... "Group" or "Components" are just fine..


Even worse: Spelling it "Groupo".


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs
> 
> Volume UP, for the uninitiated...:thumbsup:



LMAO......I haven't seen that in years.....pure genius ....


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i like reading on the local mtn bike forums how they are too scared to ride on the streets and they dont trust cars etc. 

Yet when i see them come to and from the trail i live near, some of these guys are riding on sidewalks, riding against the flow of traffic in the bike lane, finish rides way after dusk and didnt come with at least a tailight to let motorist see them. 

I've seen some run lights ride against traffic and they try to time the cars going the other direction so they can go across the street. And they worry about cars?


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

It doesn't bother me when people do something or say something wrong when they just don't know (cycling terminology, references, etc). It burns me when people are just idiots and disrespectful of others.

My pet peeves?
1. Cyclists that blow stop signs and don't follow general traffic rules when cars are around. 
2. riding 4+ abreast when cars are backed up. This makes it tough for cyclists.
3. Gel wrappers tossed to the ground.

Wheel suckers don't really bother me anymore since I learned about the 2-3% advantage given by the vortex created by the "sucker". (read about it somewhere)


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Cyclists who disparage ANYTHING that's not top of the line to prove how smart/cool they are.

"I rode a nice Giant with 105 and Aksiums at a store yesterday. I might go back and buy it tomorrow."

"Wha?! Did Lance ride a Giant? Does Contador use a crap group like 105? Mavics? Cheap clincher garbage! If you can't spend $2500 to get some Zipp 404 TUBULARS then why even ride at all? Nobody decent would be caught dead on a set-up like that!"


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. People who assume people with expensive bikes think they are better than others. 
2. People who think beer is part of cycling. 
3. People who think you have to be an environmentalist to be a cyclist. 
4. People who try to figure out where the hole in their tube after flatting on a club ride instead of putting in a new one and dealing with the old one later. 
5. Bike jerseys that don't have double front zippers, and don't have elastic grippers on the bottom hem. 
6. Pearl Izumi's ugly jerseys. All of them.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My peaves all have to do with motorists. Where I live, cyclists are few and far between. We all try to stick up for one another and actually are cordial to each other. We live in a small enough community so that we all know where we are riding and with who, thanks to facebook. I guess that's what's cool about smaller towns like the one where I live.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> 4. People who try to figure out where the hole in their tube after flatting on a club ride instead of putting in a new one and dealing with the old one later.


People who don't determine the cause of the first flat and, surprise, surprise, immediately have another.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Related: *using the word "Gruppo"* even when it's Campagnolo... "Group" or "Components" are just fine..


Even better: "Groupo"


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

in no particular order

- people who turn their bikes upside down to repair a flat

- people who sit at the front of a paceline for too long 

- people who ratchet up the pace when they get to the front of a paceline

- people who plow the snow from their driveways into the road. Especially people with gravel driveways

- towns that chip & seal roads, but never come back to sweep up the excess

-- people who don't carry any basic tools, expecting to borrow them from someone else in the group

- filthy greasy chains

- people who don't call out or point out hazards in the road

- people who arrive late for a group ride

- people who append their posts on the forum with an exhaustive listing of every bike they own, thus adding to the ill-conceived notion that "you are what you ride"

- bike shops that don't keep appointments for repairs, and end up taking a week or more to do simple jobs (PlatyPius - that one's for you ;-)


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ah yes, grouppo. Again, WTF? This ain't Italy and you don't buy bike parts at Starbucks so English will do just fine thank you.

I could do without the massive chip on the shoulder so many in the sport seem to carry around. The assumption that anyone who can afford a nice bike is a douche bag says a lot about about the clown doing the assuming but really nothing about the person they think they have pegged but have never met.
Along the same lines these people who figure the gear they use is part of their identity. "I'm a Campy man". Okay dude, whatever, you're just some guy with a bike so relax.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> ah yes, grouppo. Again, WTF? This ain't Italy and you don't buy bike parts at Starbucks so English will do just fine thank you.
> 
> I could do without the massive chip on the shoulder so many in the sport seem to carry around. The assumption that anyone who can afford a nice bike is a douche bag says a lot about about the clown doing the assuming but really nothing about the person they think they have pegged but have never met.
> *Along the same lines these people who figure the gear they use is part of their identity. "I'm a Campy man". Okay dude, whatever, you're just some guy with a bike so relax.*


Bikes r serious business!

(I'm a Campy man.)


----------



## ocd (Jul 9, 2004)

how about bicycling magazine in general? so cutsie. what are they going to focus on w.o. lance? subscribed to it 20 yrs ago. still annoying.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

oh, how could I forget this.

Carbon. (hear me out on this one)

Now I'm all for carbon frames, crank arms, whatever and where ever it makes sense.

But when "they" market some product as being great because it has carbon but there is no benefit to it....that's just silly.

Carbon water bottles, ordinary seats that have some faux carbon patch about the size of a postage stamp, carbon clothing. Carbon wrap seat post? Wrap? Really? Fcking clothing? Give me a break. I've even read that carbon shorts reduce energy use by 20% or some such silliness.

I guess I could just say marketing in general. I know that's what marketing is all about but it's way over the top in the bike industry compared to anyone other industry I'm familiar with.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

You know, I don't know how to pronounce SRAM.

A marketing error on someone's part, that.

Should have changed the name to Sachs when they picked up that company a decade ago.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Hank Stamper said:


> ah yes, grouppo. Again, WTF? This ain't Italy and you don't buy bike parts at Starbucks so English will do just fine thank you.


"Grouppo" ain't Italian, or English either. Maybe it's Italglish.

Non dare mai un centimetro, Hank.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> "Grouppo" ain't Italian, or English either. Maybe it's Italglish.
> 
> Non dare mai un centimetro, Hank.


ha....good one. I needed a little internet translation help but I got it.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

The term "brifter". 

Riding an organized century with a rear disc wheel.

Oh, and those eggheads that swear by moving up a couple of groupset levels will push them over the hump into the land of pro cyclists.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tconrady said:


> The term "brifter".
> 
> Riding an organized century with a rear disc wheel.
> 
> Oh, and those eggheads that swear by moving up a couple of groupset levels will push them over the hump into the land of pro cyclists.


What about tools who only call the bike shop when it's closed?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*easy answers*



PlatyPius said:


> What cycling-related things really get to you?
> 
> I have a ton, because I'm that sort of person. Ain't gonna deny it.
> 
> ...


1) People who throw out INCREDIBLE BIKES because they are old

2)People who lecture others because they own a new bike

3)People who claim to know how a bike rides because its made of a certain material

4)Pay toilets


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> What about tools who only call the bike shop when it's closed?


What about bike shops that are closed whenever I call?
 
(not CBC, but a few other shops I've called or attempted to visit)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Slim Again said:


> You know, I don't know how to pronounce SRAM.
> 
> A marketing error on someone's part, that.
> 
> *Should have changed the name to Sachs* when they picked up that company a decade ago.


Oh yeah, cuz that's easier...

"Socks"
"Sacks"
"Sash"

Let's try this together class.... "ssssss+rrrrrr+aaaaaa+mmmmm" = SRAM.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> What about tools who only call the bike shop when it's closed?


So can ya get me a Chinese OEM frame?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

No major peeves for me. One thing that bugs me is how expensive everything has become over the years. Our first new car in '69 cost $1800 (VW Bug). I bought a Colnago Master X-Light in '02 with Campy Chorus and it was 3K out the door. Now the frame alone cost almost $2800.

One thing that bugs me is getting brushed by motorists. No reason why they come so close. Most of them do it on purpose. In the days past I would sometimes flip them off and often they would flip me off in return, so they knew what they were doing. Unfortunately that's the price you pay for riding on the roads.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Jerseys. Don't like 'em, never have, dunno why. 

Cyclists without helmets. I don't support helmet laws, but anyone who doesn't wear one is an idiot. Not surprisingly, it's the guys without helmets who most often run the lights & stop signs, slalom through traffic, etc. Darwinism at work, I suppose.

Cyclists who don't pause for other cyclists who are sitting on the side of the road, fixing their bikes. All you gotta do is say "hey, everything okay?" 99 times out of a hundred, they're gonna say yeah, I'm cool. But every once in a while, someone needs help, which makes you a superhero when you're the one coming to the rescue.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

El Literato Loco said:


> Jerseys. Don't like 'em, never have, dunno why.
> 
> *Cyclists without helmets. I don't support helmet laws, but anyone who doesn't wear one is an idiot. * Not surprisingly, it's the guys without helmets who most often run the lights & stop signs, slalom through traffic, etc. Darwinism at work, I suppose.
> 
> Cyclists who don't pause for other cyclists who are sitting on the side of the road, fixing their bikes. All you gotta do is say "hey, everything okay?" 99 times out of a hundred, they're gonna say yeah, I'm cool. But every once in a while, someone needs help, which makes you a superhero when you're the one coming to the rescue.


Related: Helmet Nazis. I don't care if you wear a helmet. I don't say people who wear them are idiots. I like the same courtesy.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> This really, seriously, bugs me, it's not that difficult to toss them back where you pulled them from. Reminds me of the McDonalds bags (and diapers too actually) left by lazy bastages in parking lots.


the last group/charity ride I was on err, my last group charity ride, they were handing out bottles of water during the ride. after the rider finished the bottle, they were just tossing the empties in the road. this happened repeatedly. wtf!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

maximum7
4. People who try to figure out where the hole in their tube after flatting on a club ride instead of putting in a new one and dealing with the old one later.
[/QUOTE said:


> ahhhh, i get it. you'd rather them stuff the new tube in quickly w/o finding the cause of the puncture, this way when they flat again in a matter of minutes you at least get a change of scenery while they rush through the process again. repeatedly.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

On the "other side" of the safety thing...anybody who thinks that by rolling through a stop sign or a light at 5AM (checking for traffic first) without a car on the road for a five mile radius means Im a selfish, smug and dangerous cyclist.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> ahhhh, i get it. you'd rather them stuff the new tube in quickly w/o finding the cause of the puncture, this way when they flat again in a matter of minutes you at least get a change of scenery while they rush through the process again. repeatedly.


This is particularly awesome when it's a piece of steel belt, buried in the tire.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Peeves...

People who b!tch about Bicyling Magazine. It obviously wasn't written for you and by crying about it you sound like an elitist cyclists. But you have a choice... you don't have to buy it. But it's funny how those that cry about it seem to know what's in the latest issue. 

Riders that don't warn you about upcoming hazards in the road.

Commuters with poorly inflated tires. 

Rusted up cassettes and chains that squeal like a pig for some sort of oily relief!! 

Idiot messengers that get in the turn lane but want to go straight,

Idiots that bring their bikes in a crowded train and try to turn it around.

Alberto Contador and RFEC.

People that don't welcome new riders into the fold. Some folks forget that they were new to the sport once too.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Amen!*



old_fuji said:


> Sandbaggers.


they suck!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

people who don't yell "on your left" when they are coming up behind you to pass.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

You're all a bunch of hateful bifidogenic fructooligosaccharides.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

AlanE said:


> - people who turn their bikes upside down to repair a flat
> - filthy greasy chains


most of the gripes i've read on here make sense but i don't quite get these two... if you are talking about your bike, i get it. if its not your bike why do you care if its upside down or if the chain is dirty??? 

i'll add a couple of my own:

- drivers who stop to let me cross a street when i have a stop sign and they don't (happens at least once every time i ride - sometimes the car behind them will do it too after i wave the first one on and point at the stop sign)

- weight weenies who aren't serious racers. how many of these people could stand to lose 5 pounds or more off themselves? it would cost a lot less than trying to take 1 pound off the bike....


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Mellow Yellow said:


> people who don't yell "on your left" when they are coming up behind you to pass.


People who immediately swing left when I yell "on your left!"

and it's happened quite a bit.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

MikeBiker said:


> You're all a bunch of hateful bifidogenic fructooligosaccharides.


Why do you hate dogs?... and artificial sweeteners... and America? 

On a separate but related note, has anyone ever managed to correct a peeve?

1.) Oooh, I hate it when people do X
2.) Somebody does X
3.) Have you gotten them to change their behavior?

Just curious.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Related: Anti-fat elitism. Assuming that someone who's overweight (like myself) doesn't ride or know anything about bikes. Some of us are just naturally fat (and liking good ethnic foods doesn't help any). Even when I was riding 4000+ miles/year, I wasn't losing much weight; even after cutting back to 1500 calories/day.
> 
> I get it here on the forum, I get it in real life. It makes it easier to sell a bike and clothing to a 300 pound guy in the shop, though.


I try to not make any assumptions about people who are fat and ride. Overweight people have their own reasons for being overweight; whether it be genetics, medical or liking food (food is good.) I am impressed when I see people who are out on their bikes and trying to be fit and get into shape. I'm really impressed by that actually. I would hate to be in that kind of situation myself. 
I have seen some overweight racers at the velodrome and in a pure sprint can cream me ( I think that I'm allowed to say that I'm a pretty good and strong rider on the track.) The weight just means that they can apply more watts in a standing effort.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*anti fat???*



waldo425 said:


> I try to not make any assumptions about people who are fat and ride. Overweight people have their own reasons for being overweight; whether it be genetics, medical or liking food (food is good.) I am impressed when I see people who are out on their bikes and trying to be fit and get into shape. I'm really impressed by that actually. I would hate to be in that kind of situation myself.
> I have seen some overweight racers at the velodrome and in a pure sprint can cream me ( I think that I'm allowed to say that I'm a pretty good and strong rider on the track.) The weight just means that they can apply more watts in a standing effort.


When I weighed 305+ Its because I did not work out enough for my heart. However, I power lifted and yeah, folks make judgements on appearance, they do. But I usually replied I could clean jerk their mothers body weight and I thanked her for the practice, it stopped (usually)

I thanked people who made fun of my weight on the bike. they inspired me to drop my weight and torture them in later rides. BUT, these are people and they are riding and hey, you never know why a person arrives at the place they are.

Some road cyclists can be rude about it, most people are, but most of the folks who were actually decent riders, who could drop the jerks, usually encouraged riders who were heavy. Anyone here recall Lebanon Snow Valley? One of theirs qualified for the Olympics, and ya know, he was often on amateur rides, literally helping folks with the most basic of cycling questions.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

Hank Stamper said:


> Use of the word 'run' instead of use or wear. I run red bar tape. WTF.


I rock the red bar tape.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> Why do you hate dogs?... and artificial sweeteners... and America?
> 
> On a separate but related note, has anyone ever managed to correct a peeve?
> 
> ...


My mom says, "seen" and "Warshington" regularly. It drives me insane. She just won't change. And I'm not perfect but, people who write "alot". Two words folks. "A lot" See it right here on this forum all the time. (Old Anvil) And "teh". Can't just type "the"?
And is Sram really that tough?
Guys in final sprint that seem to forget there are other riders around them as they swing out to pass, causing mass pile ups.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Speed_Metal said:


> 1. calling your super-hero costume a "kit"


Not sure I get this one. That's what it's called.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> 1. People who say "Shram" or "Ess-Ram".


I agree with the rest but not sure about this one. I use the former, the latter sounds wrong. What do you think it should be?( I'm assuming you don't like the SH ) but its' fine with me. Shram, Sram....

My pieve is people who come to the wrong catagory ride and then want people to wait. Yes, I know we say it's a no drop race but be considerate. I tend to ride one class down on easy days and either my class or one up if the ride is short. But, if I get dropped, that's my problem, not yours.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

thumbprinter said:


> - weight weenies who aren't serious racers. how many of these people could stand to lose 5 pounds or more off themselves? it would cost a lot less than trying to take 1 pound off the bike....


I don't quite get this one. What do you care if someone wants their bike as light as possible, whether they race or not?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

People who care about what kind of bike someone else rides (yes, this forum is full of such people)


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> 2. People who think beer is part of cycling.


I'm sorry, we're going to have to disagree here. My desire to drink beer is key to my reasons for riding


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Snpiperpilot said:


> I agree with the rest but not sure about this one. I use the former, the latter sounds wrong. What do you think it should be?
> 
> My pieve is people who come to the wrong catagory ride and then want people to wait. Yes, I know we say it's a no drop race but be considerate. I tend to ride one class down on easy days and either my class or one up if the ride is short. But, if I get dropped, that's my problem, not yours.


Why would someone put the H sound in there? It's not spelled Shram. It is Sram. Why would someone say S Ram? It is one word. Sram. Like cram or tram or Bram or gram ect....


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

AlanE said:


> - people who don't call out or point out hazards in the road


At the other extreme, i often pass charity-ride-training groups whose members seem to think that the communication system they've been instructed to follow is a universal mandate, and that I should be reprimanded for my failure to follow it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> 2. People who think beer is part of cycling.


Leaky Gas disagrees.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Leaky Gas disagrees.


I have a new team to follow.... ;-)


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Funny thing is, I ride my bike to work off the beer. But nothing is better after a ride than a few beers. Vicious cirlce.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

thumbprinter said:


> - drivers who stop to let me cross a street when i have a stop sign and they don't (happens at least once every time i ride - sometimes the car behind them will do it too after i wave the first one on and point at the stop sign)....


And I guess I don't quite get this one eiither. You're saying you get peeved when drivers go out of their way to be courteous to you?

Well I guess I can add another one: drivers who pass me, going so far into the opposing lane that they nearly get into a head-on collision with a car coming the other way. Like they can't wait a few seconds until it's safe to pass.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Recumbant bikers that don't have a flag. Can't tell you how many I have just missed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> Recumbant bikers that don't have a flag. Can't tell you how many I have just missed.


The beard and gut usually help spot them.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

T K said:


> Funny thing is, I ride my bike to work off the beer. But nothing is better after a ride than a few beers. Vicious cirlce.


I think of it as 'sufficient motivation'


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

AlanE said:


> And I guess I don't quite get this one eiither. You're saying you get peeved when drivers go out of their way to be courteous to you?


I understand what he's saying -- seems like it happens to me at least once every ride, too. Bicyclist and motor vehicle are approaching an intersection. Motor vehicle has the right of way. Motor vehicle operator slows down, or stops completely, or just generally behaves as if he has completely forgotten the rules of the road just because a bicycle has appeared.

While I do appreciate the courtesy, the smooth and orderly flow of traffic depends on everyone doing what others expect them to do, at the time they are expected to do it. So the heck with this well-intentioned but inappropriate courtesy. When the right-of-way is yours, _take it._ When you're at a four-way stop and it's your turn to go, _take your turn and go._ Please. Because I can't hold this track stand forever.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Allez Rouge said:


> I understand what he's saying -- seems like it happens to me at least once every ride, too. Bicyclist and motor vehicle are approaching an intersection. Motor vehicle has the right of way. Motor vehicle operator slows down, or stops completely, or just generally behaves as if he has completely forgotten the rules of the road just because a bicycle has appeared.
> 
> While I do appreciate the courtesy, the smooth and orderly flow of traffic depends on everyone doing what others expect them to do, at the time they are expected to do it. So the heck with misplaced courtesy -- I would much prefer the motorist do exactly what he is supposed to do. Namely: when the right-of-way is yours, _take it._ When you're at a four-way stop and it's your turn to go, _take your turn and go._ Please. Because I can't hold this track stand forever.


Agree, hard to call it a peeve, but sometimes because I have to stop I feel it is a good time to get a drink or get an energy bar; if I take their courtesy then I have to adjust what I was doing.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mellow Yellow said:


> people who don't yell "on your left" when they are coming up behind you to pass.


People who DO yell "on your left" when passing. Leave me alone. I like my quiet.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Note to PlatyPius

I'm not sure this was such a good idea.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AlanE said:


> Note to PlatyPius
> 
> I'm not sure this was such a good idea.


Why not? People have some interesting peeves. Well, I find it interesting at least.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

In the order of grievance in my head

1. People who come unprepared to the ride and expect others to donate to them(Gels, bars and food)
2. People who come to the unprepared to fix a flat(No tube, patch kit or pump of any kind)
3. Groups of riders yelling out pace line orders like they are a pro team at the Tour de Palm Springs!
4. People blowing Red lights and Stop signs without even slowing to look at hat is coming.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Let's try this together class.... "ssssss+rrrrrr+aaaaaa+mmmmm" = SRAM.


Are there any words in the English language that actually begin with SR?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

T K said:


> Why would someone put the H sound in there? It's not spelled Shram. It is Sram. Why would someone say S Ram? It is one word. Sram. Like cram or tram or Bram or gram ect....


How do you pronounce Sri Lanka? The H isn't silent, it's invisible


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AlanE said:


> Are there any words in the English language that actually begin with SR?


SRM?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AlanE said:


> Are there any words in the English language that actually begin with SR?


Well, not English, but somewhat common. Sri Lanka.

I don't get what's so hard about it, though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AlanE said:


> How do you pronounce Sri Lanka? The H isn't silent, it's invisible


What H? There is no H in the pronunciation of Sri Lanka.

http://inogolo.com/audio/Sri Lanka_3679.mp3


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Why not? People have some interesting peeves. Well, I find it interesting at least.


I was being sarcastic. I think you have short term memory loss.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3215659#poststop


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

AlanE said:


> I don't quite get this one. What do you care if someone wants their bike as light as possible, whether they race or not?


fair enough. i guess i should have qualified that statement by adding that its the guys who go on and on about how light their gear is when they are obviously overweight themselves that bug me....


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

You know what I _do_ like? I _lik_e elitism.

This weekend on a brisk group ride (20 mph average, but plenty of rolling hills), a fit-looking individual on a gorgeous Cervelo S2 (just a twinge of jealousy on my part) pulls up next to me and looks my steel bike up and down with an apparent disgust. I figured this as he looked away when I tried talking to him.

The best part is, for the whole ride, I never once saw him take a pull and at the end of the ride...well, he was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Hadn't seen this one yet; 

Riders who don't check behind them first before a Farmers Blow.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

xrayjay said:


> Hadn't seen this one yet;
> 
> Riders who don't check behind them first before a Farmers Blow.


I give ample warning by singing....

"Snot rockets in flight!
Afternoon delight!"


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Interesting that you started this thread. I have a few pet peeves but none of them have to do with anything related to what people call things. You don't think that's a form of eliteism?

My biggest pet peeves are the people who ride perfectly straight right until you're about to pass them and then they come into your line. Cyclists who turn left without looking behind them. Drivers that don't take their right of way. Drivers that slow down (but not enough for me to tell that they're waiting) when I look over my left shoulder.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

AlanE said:


> in no particular order
> 
> - people who turn their bikes upside down to repair a flat


On my fixed gear I find it a lot easier to fix a flat this way than trying to hold the bike up or removing the wheel.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

El Literato Loco said:


> Cyclists who don't pause for other cyclists who are sitting on the side of the road, fixing their bikes. All you gotta do is say "hey, everything okay?" 99 times out of a hundred, they're gonna say yeah, I'm cool. But every once in a while, someone needs help, which makes you a superhero when you're the one coming to the rescue.


Can't agree with you here. If someone is on the side of the road in obvious distress I would ask if they need help. Most likely they have what they need and have just been thrown into a real foul mood (usually by a flat). When someone asks if I have everything I need as I'm obviously in the process of fixing it, it just gets annoying. Heaven forbid it takes you a little longer than what you expected and you have 2 or 3 queries thrown your way. After the problem is fixed I feel bad for wishing these people would shut up.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

AlanE said:


> How do you pronounce Sri Lanka? The H isn't silent, it's invisible


Actually, Sram is an acronym from the founders initials. Sooo, putting an H in there makes even less sense.
Enough about Sram.
How about waving? Must we? Why do passing cyclist have to wave to each other. Yay! I'm on bike, and you're on a bike too. Weeee!! Kinda ghey. I wave back though so I don't look like a total d!ck. But I could really do without it.
It's like people who always want to shake hands. "Hey how are you" hand shake. "Ok
see ya later" hand shake. Run into them the next day. "Hey" hand shake. Jeez, stop touching me!!!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dwgranda said:


> Interesting that you started this thread. I have a few pet peeves but none of them have to do with anything related to what people call things. You don't think that's a form of eliteism?


No, I think that's a form of intelligence.
Here in Indiana, people say "Worsh" for Wash, "Gel" for Jail, "Crick" for creek. You don't think people sound stupid when they pronounce words completely wrong or add letters that aren't there?

If being intelligent enough to research the pronunciation of a word is elitist, then I guess I am.

(SRAM had a massive marketing campaign several years ago with ads in all of the MTB magazines that was something like "SRAM. Not Scram. Not Shram. Not S-RAM. SRAM." It was one of the best passive-aggressive ads ever. But I'm sure it's annoying to them too to have people wandering around pronouncing their name in completely nonsensical ways.)


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> No, I think that's a form of intelligence.
> Here in Indiana, people say "Worsh" for Wash, "Gel" for Jail, "Crick" for creek. You don't think people sound stupid when they pronounce words completely wrong or add letters that aren't there?


No I don't think they sound stupid. It's because we speak English not something like Spanish or Korean that has much more consistent rules of pronunciation. Not to mention our large geographical area that has many dialects. If enough people say it a certain way it becomes another way of saying it. I say "Sacrameno" instead of "Sacramento" despite actually growing up there. Almost all Americans pronounce the "ter" at the end of words as "der" as people in the UK will tell you. Not things I get peeve'd at. I did learn from this thread that SRAM is suhram, so thanks for that. I was an ess-ram person before.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dwgranda said:


> No I don't think they sound stupid. It's because we speak English not something like Spanish or Korean that has much more consistent rules of pronunciation. Not to mention our large geographical area that has many dialects. If enough people say it a certain way it becomes another way of saying it. I say "Sacrameno" instead of "Sacramento" despite actually growing up there. * Almost all Americans pronounce the "ter" at the end of words as "der" as people in the UK will tell you.* Not things I get peeve'd at. I did learn from this thread that SRAM is suhram, so thanks for that. I was an ess-ram person before.


You don't have to tell me; I'm married to a Brit. She rags on us constantly for "wadder" and "the dishes need (to be) washed", among other things.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Note to PlatyPius
> 
> I'm not sure this was such a good idea.


3/4 of the Country is covered with snow and the roads are full of sand, garbage, chip-seal remnants and slush, meaning most people havent turned a pedal outdoors in months, leading to a lot of pissy tempers. 

PERFECT time to ***** and whine and get it all out!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The ones that gets me is this......

When someone comes into the LBS I work for, looking at a $400 2009 leftover road bike, and asks "How much does it weight?"

Someone not knowing how to change a flat.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

dwgranda said:


> Interesting that you started this thread. I have a few pet peeves but none of them have to do with anything related to what people call things. You don't think that's a form of eliteism?
> 
> My biggest pet peeves are the people who ride perfectly straight right until you're about to pass them and then they come into your line. Cyclists who turn left without looking behind them. Drivers that don't take their right of way. Drivers that slow down (but not enough for me to tell that they're waiting) when I look over my left shoulder.


That makes me crazy. How long can I keep riding and looking over my shoulder waiting for some numb nuts to pass when they think they're being nice. Just pass already!


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> You don't have to tell me; I'm married to a Brit. She rags on us constantly for "wadder" and "the dishes need (to be) washed", among other things.


Ask her what happened to definite (and often indefinite) articles in speech in the UK? That'll stymie her.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> No, I think that's a form of intelligence.
> Here in Indiana, people say "Worsh" for Wash, "Gel" for Jail, "Crick" for creek. You don't think people sound stupid when they pronounce words completely wrong or add letters that aren't there?
> 
> If being intelligent enough to research the pronunciation of a word is elitist, then I guess I am.
> ...


As a fellow Hoosier (born and raised), I once was foolish enough to question my 6th grade teacher's pronounciation of "wash" as "worsh" and was told it was a valid pronounciation. And it is. Courtesy of Merriam-Webster i.word.com/idictionary/wash

Likewise, "krik" is an acceptable pronounciation of "creek". i.word.com/idictionary/creek

As far as "gel" for "jail", well, no such luck...we're up a creek without a paddle....


----------



## Brechi98 (Nov 26, 2010)

Cars that past you about an inch away when there isn't a car coming for miles.

Cars that go around you on a blind corner.

Cars that go around you at when your about to the top of a hill. :mad2:


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

My main one, at least that hasn't already been mentioned. It goes like this:

I approach an intersection controlled by a four-way stop sign, slow down, and see other bicyclists coming a bit in the distance. I have the right of way, but they're not showing any sign of slowing down, so I wait and come to a complete stop. They all blow through the stop sign, staring at me, realizing what they've done wrong.

This tends to happen in groups, but has happened with single riders as well. And no, I'm not talking about a Critical Mass kind of thing.

I understand why they're doing it--they don't see me. Just as drivers don't see me. 

I'll admit that I don't come to a complete stop at stop signs, but I do slow down and imagine a runner, a dog, a pedestrian, or more important, the worst-case bicycling scenario--some carefree, inattentive bicyclist flying through the stop sign at full speed.

Well, I wrote bunch more, but I made the mistake of typing them up in Chrome using the pop-up boxes. Next time, I'll do the BB code by hand.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> ahhhh, i get it. you'd rather them stuff the new tube in quickly w/o finding the cause of the puncture, this way when they flat again in a matter of minutes you at least get a change of scenery while they rush through the process again. repeatedly.


Please a simple check of the tire visually and with your hand will solve the problem in most cases. Inflating the tube then finding the leak, then trying to match where the leak is with where it would end up in the tire is needless.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Motorcycles (98% Harley's) with illegal muffler/exhausts. If you feel the same or don't you should watch this episode of South Park.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s13e12-the-f-word


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Gee3 said:


> Peeves...
> 
> People who b!tch about Bicyling Magazine. It obviously wasn't written for you and by crying about it you sound like an elitist cyclists. But you have a choice... you don't have to buy it.* But it's funny how those that cry about it seem to know what's in the latest issue. *
> 
> ...


That is probably not because they have read the latest issue but more a function of the magazine having the same articles in every issue. I used to read it but got bored quick.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

A colleague yesterday told me '32 spokes are for entry level wheels'.

What, my wheels entry level? I am peeved and offended, sir, and when I meet you on the road on my Ultegra-equipped carbon status symbol I shall point out your Sora "grouppo"  and laugh at your silly black radial spokes .....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool thread! Thanks Platy a bunch!!

Gas station air compressors and presta to Schrader adaptors.

Riders who yell "Car back!" when you're on a traffic-choked street. We're on effin' Ventura Boulevard in Encino. It'd be more useful to yell, "No car back!"

Retro enthusiasts who use Nuevo Record instead of Nuovo Record.

The ugly marks helmets leave on your forehead.

Goat-head thorns from Liquidambar trees. The city of L.A. lined more than a few avenues and bike paths with the trees. Yeah, they're beautiful and they have pretty flowers, but it really sucks trying to avoid those balls of thorns. Obviously the guy who gave the order to plant them was not a bicyclist.

The name SRAM. Simply awful. Buy a vowel, guys! Or take out the "a" and make it like FSA.


----------



## lou_cutlass (Feb 11, 2005)

Don4 said:


> As a fellow Hoosier (born and raised), I once was foolish enough to question my 6th grade teacher's pronounciation of "wash" as "worsh" and was told it was a valid pronounciation. And it is. Courtesy of Merriam-Webster i.word.com/idictionary/wash
> 
> Likewise, "krik" is an acceptable pronounciation of "creek". i.word.com/idictionary/creek
> 
> As far as "gel" for "jail", well, no such luck...we're up a creek without a paddle....


You and Platy must be from south of US40, too. Thank dog my mom was an English teacher transplant from 'Da Region, so I made it out without that OR an annoying accent. Never understood the kids who said their dog dug a "hoe" in the ground instead of a "hole." 

Also, courtesy of my mom, usage of too/to/two, their/there/they're and perhaps most annoying in conversation correct usage of me/myself/I. All like nails on a chalkboard.

As for cycling, rude folks in cars and on bikes. Cycling was an unknown in S. IN, so drivers just seemed confused when they'd pass me.


----------



## lou_cutlass (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh, and Confederate flags on big trucks in northern states! My brother's guilty of this one! All of our ancestors came here from Germany AFTER the Civil War, so even if the South did rise again, you'd still have no connection!

And someone would have to go Sherman on their a$$es again...


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

lou_cutlass said:


> Oh, and Confederate flags on big trucks in northern states! My brother's guilty of this one! All of our ancestors came here from Germany AFTER the Civil War, so even if the South did rise again, you'd still have no connection!
> 
> And someone would have to go Sherman on their a$$es again...


I just figure that someone's been watching too much "Dukes of Hazzard" and chuckle at them.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> 2. People who think beer is part of cycling.


You mean it's not????


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just like to ride, man. I don't sit around thinking about things that annoy me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Gear snobs peeve me.. I don't care that you ride an $8000 bike. I ride what I can afford and enjoy every moment. 

Non-cyclists that no matter what have to ask how expensive your bike is.. then give you the "How can a bicycle be so expensive speech."

Cyclists that don't know a damn thing about their bike. I don't expect everyone to be a master home mechanic... however being able to get home after a pretty simple mechanical problem is ideal especially when you're far from home.

Non-cyclists that berate you or "mother" you about riding on "dangerous roads". Thanks for your concern but it isn't going to stop me from riding where ever I want.

-----------

Sure I have more but those are good for now.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

... Novice cyclists (i.e. never owned a road bike) telling me they wouldn't dare stoop so low as to ride a bike with anything less than Ultegra components.

... Triathletes (mainly) that ride tubulars with absolutely no understanding of what to do if they get a flat. I guess this applies to clinchers too, but at least most other cyclist can help a person if they flat their clinchers.

... A paceline that pics up the pace just pass a group of casual cyclists. Really!? Do we have to crush grandma's dreams?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> 2. People who think beer is part of cycling.


You lost me here. You mean to tell me that beer is not part of cycling?

I quit!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have any peeves, just being able to pedal my bike down the road without worry is enough for me. I don't really give a rat's ass what others think about what I do or what I ride or how I ride it.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Emergency room visits.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Gee3 said:


> Peeves...
> 
> People who b!tch about Bicyling Magazine. It obviously wasn't written for you and by crying about it you sound like an elitist cyclists. But you have a choice... you don't have to buy it. But it's funny how those that cry about it seem to know what's in the latest issue.
> 
> ...


In my experience, this is nearly all road cyclists. So, your saying all road cyclists are a peeve for you?


----------



## jcaddyer (Jun 11, 2010)

bugs in my eyes because I didn't want to wear sunglasses.....

Undersized rigid road bike I got on craigslist instead of saving more money...... 

When my flippy floppy falls and goes into my chain..... 

Shirt that rides up my back when I get hot and sweaty (need to get a tramp stamp since it happens a lot).....


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I agree. Jerseys have pockets on the back....


^What he said

Pack it in, pack it out. That goes for Powerbar wrappers, Goo containers and anything else yah brung.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine are mostly safety related concerns:

Creeps - drivers that creep their cars instead of stopping when I have the right of way, and they are waiting for me to pass by. Or drivers that start rolling just before I get past them because they can't wait that 1 extra second.
Drivers, in situation 1, that steadfastly refuse to make eye contact.
The driving of parents in school zones at drop-off and pick-up times.
Combination of 1, 2 and 3 above.
Cyclists that ride down the road on the wrong side.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> People who think beer is part of cycling


You are correct, they are utterly and completely unrelated!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> You are correct, they are utterly and completely unrelated!


Please.


----------



## lou_cutlass (Feb 11, 2005)

New big pet peeve. Bike is at home with spring approaching, but I'm in "an undisclosed location in Southwest Asia" and I only get to see it when it rolls past on My Pictures Slideshow screensaver.

Frown.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@maximum7 (my post was meant as a joke)


----------



## sod8 (Feb 24, 2005)

Water bottles that leak. Especially when there is gatorade inside and it leaks all over your new titanium frame, leaving nasty drip marks that aren't easy to wipe off.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

thumbprinter said:


> fair enough. i guess i should have qualified that statement by adding that its the guys who go on and on about how light their gear is when they are obviously overweight themselves that bug me....


Here's another pet peeve of mine. People who feel the need to crticize someone's post on this forum, but then post something of their own that is subject to that same criticism.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Speaking of grammer & diction ... I hate it when people say "literally" when they really mean "figuratively", as in "I literally flew up Alp d'Huez in my 53-11"


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

People who ride the wrong direction. I alsmost went head on with one of these jerks on Saturday!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Tight Nipples said:


> People who ride the wrong direction.


They're called Salmons.


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

AlanE said:


> They're called Salmons.


 I call them "jerks that I try to squeeze into the curb."


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

cydswipe said:


> I don't like when I have to dremel out carbon resin from frames I'm assembling. I mean c'mon, Pinarello, get it right!


Oh no....you did not go there. Pictures or it didn't happen!

1. Bike shops that are open normal business hours during the week and then close on Sunday. That's like a gas station that's not open during rush hour. Serve your clientele when they need you ...or lose clients to those who do.
2. Cyclists who ride in roadways and refuse to single file.
3. Truck mirrors nicking my jacket as they go by me on my commute (this morning!)
4. Shop owners who complain incessantly about mail order parts/frames/clothing.... compete or open a restaurant.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Adding an s after RPM.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

looigi said:


> Adding an s after RPM.


You don't say "Revolutions per minutes"?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cycling-related peeves of the day: Passive-aggressive posts from butt-hurt moreons on RBR.

People who complain about bike shops not being open on Sundays. Sunday is the lowest-selling day of the week. You can do $5000/day during the week and on Saturday, and then do $150 on Sunday. Most shops know this. That's why they close on Sunday. Either that or they're Xians.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

jmess said:


> Motorcycles (98% Harley's) with illegal muffler/exhausts. If you feel the same or don't you should watch this episode of South Park.
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s13e12-the-f-word



i am SO glad i re-visited this thread
watching this episode right now
the guy in the bathroom


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Cycling-related peeves of the day: Passive-aggressive posts from butt-hurt moreons on RBR.


So you picked up on that too. The only thing missing was a fat joke.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

T K said:


> So you picked up on that too. The only thing missing was a fat joke.


It's funny because I addressed it in a passive-aggressive manner.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> It's funny because I addressed it in a passive-aggressive manner.


Ahhh, you real sneaky Joe. Like tiger in bush.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> @maximum7 (my post was meant as a joke)


As was mine. Touche'


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Unfriendly cyclists
unfriendly people in general
elitists

and the big one for me *SET(S)*How & why did everything become a set? The only thing I ever referred to as a set was a head set. Now there are not only head sets, but crank sets, wheel sets, frame sets, pedal sets, group sets, hub sets, rim sets, cog sets, brake sets, cable sets, etc, etc. Sorry, maybe I should have said etc. sets at the end of the last sentence. I read a recent post where somebody said they had just bought a new shoe set. WTF? 

It's a crank-not a crank set
They're hubs-not a hub set
brakes-not a brake set
wheels-not a wheel set
cables-not a cable set
frame-not a frame set. didn't come with a fork? then it's NOT a set. Need a fork for your frame? Then it's a frame & fork
Speaking of needing things, I need some sleep.

I'll say good night now before I take the stair set to my bedroom set, pull back the cover set, adjust the pillow set, slide into my mattress set and close my eye set.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Calm down. No need to get so up-set!!!


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

New spellings for "derailleur".

Yes, it is not an English word. But no one is suggesting a new spelling for croissant or peloton.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Unfriendly cyclists
> unfriendly people in general
> elitists
> 
> ...


A crankset comes with matching chainrings.
A frameset comes with a matched fork.
A wheelset is matching front and rear.
A cableset includes housing and cable.
A brake set includes both calipers and matching levers.

Set seems to have a lot of utility.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Unfriendly cyclists
> unfriendly people in general
> elitists
> 
> ...


Uh, wow. 

For the record as a track racer I actually do have cog set. It is a large set of cogs covering everything from 12t to 22t cogs with about 12 to15 cogs in the set. I also have a chainring set too.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

A few that came to mind:

- referring to things as "bombproof"

- dudes on group rides who've known me for two years but act like we're strangers

- bike nerds who are obsessed with numbers and tech stuff...but miss the basic beauty of cycling

- dudes who would rather talk about HR and watts after a ride than go get a beer


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

nayr497 said:


> ...than go get a beer


That's because beer is not part of cycling


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> A few that came to mind:
> 
> - referring to things as "bombproof"
> 
> ...


Yeah, all of those.

Especially the babble about numbers. It's the same with the people in these threads talking about what bikes to buy. "Well, this one weighs .046Kg less!" "But that one has a 72.5° headtube angle!"

It's simple - ride the bikes. Buy the one that makes you grin the most.


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Cycling-related peeves of the day: Passive-aggressive posts from butt-hurt moreons on RBR.
> 
> People who complain about bike shops not being open on Sundays. Sunday is the lowest-selling day of the week. You can do $5000/day during the week and on Saturday, and then do $150 on Sunday. Most shops know this. That's why they close on Sunday. Either that or they're Xians.



While you may believe every post is about you because you are butthurt over my questioning your expertise in the carbon fiber thread.....I'm something like 1000 miles away from your little shop and haven't the slightest idea what hours you are open. I was talking about local shops, many of which are open on Sundays and a couple of which are not. 

FYI, I am not passive aggressive...I'm fully aggressive (retired Marine) so if I want to make fun of you, you will know it. As has been the case often enough in the past, when I disagree with something you say or question your claimed expertise..I'll voice it directly to you. If I haven't done that...you can assume I'm not in your grill.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, all of those.
> 
> Especially the babble about numbers. It's the same with the people in these threads talking about what bikes to buy. "Well, this one weighs .046Kg less!" "But that one has a 72.5° headtube angle!"
> 
> It's simple - ride the bikes. Buy the one that makes you grin the most.


I challenge this by saying things like how much a bike weighs or what the headset angle is (especially with MTB) have a DIRECT effect on how much the bike makes you grin. 

I understand the point of paralysis by analysis, but #s and figures do count for something. A one degree difference with HT angle is huge!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

RkFast said:


> I challenge this by saying things like how much a bike weighs or what the headset angle is (especially with MTB) have a DIRECT effect on how much the bike makes you grin.
> 
> I understand the point of paralysis by analysis, but #s and figures do count for something. A one degree difference with HT angle is huge!


Hmm I don't know...

I just bought a Giant TCR Advanced to replace my Fuji Team SL. Right now my Fuji weighs 16.2lbs. I am going to transfer my components and wheelset over to the Giant, but I am not totally convinced it will weigh less than the Fuji, yet. If it does, awesome. If not, oh well. The test ride was amazing and left me grinning from ear to ear. I can't wait to start riding it every day.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

philoanna said:


> I don't like the eliteism that takes place.


Agreed. And all the douche waffles who match the bike/clothing. Biker Boys.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> "A crankset comes with matching chainrings."
> *It's a good thing to specify "set" in this case because so many of them don't come with matching rings*.
> "A frameset comes with a matched fork."
> *Really? Then how do you explain folks who post asking if a Look fork is a good one to use with their frame set? Or what about a frame that comes with a different brand fork when sold new? I've also seen "framesets" advertised for sale without a fork.*
> ...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ending a post with "and I never looked back" or "nuff said".


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> [
> "A crankset comes with matching chainrings."
> *It's a good thing to specify "set" in this case because so many of them don't come with matching rings*.
> "A frameset comes with a matched fork."
> ...


You realize that you can buy cranks without rings, that forks should be matched to the frame for length and rake, that "wheels" doesn't always mean 1 pair for a bike, but "wheelset" always does?

It isn't "new-speak". Despite these terms being new to you, they have been around longer than you have. This reminds me of the knucklehead who insulted someone on the forum for using the British term "chainset" because they didn't recognize it. Using the right words for what you mean is just having a useful vocabulary - but I suppose just saying "thingy" works, too.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> No, I think that's a form of intelligence.
> Here in Indiana, people say "Worsh" for Wash, "Gel" for Jail, "Crick" for creek. You don't think people sound stupid when they pronounce words completely wrong or add letters that aren't there?
> 
> If being intelligent enough to research the pronunciation of a word is elitist, then I guess I am.
> ...


My boss says "worsh". I write down wash on a piece of paper, and ask him to pronounce it. Then I write down "worsh" and ask the same. Then I write down the word "cash" and ask him why he doesn't pronounce it "corsh". Really frickin' annoying hehe


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*helmet nannies*

Yeah, I often ride without a helmet. How in the hell am I supposed to get skin cancer with a helmet blocking my sun?
This has happened to me twice, same situation, on a quiet stretch of road frequented by cyclists. I see an approaching cyclists, I wave at dude who's riding in time trial bars. I expect no wave back cause he's on a mission. But he does bother to bark out, "Where's your helmet?"
No wave, no "Howz it going.", straight to the after school special routine. 
First, I'm annoyed because I misjudged him. I figured he was putting in a pretty hard effort, concentrating, on a mission, so like I said, I expected no reply. I was just acknowledging a fellow rider doing his thing. Turns out, my flowing locks (actually I'm buzz cut) were enough to snap him out of his zone and bring out the orange terror alert. 
Second, what kind of question is "Where's your helmet?" Did he think it's in my back pocket, I'll pull it out and thank him for the reminder? Obviously if I have a helmet, it's not with me, and announcing its location is not going to do me or him a damn bit of good. I just can't respect stupid questions. If he's going to be a nannie, he should have been a MANnie and shout, "Wear a helmet!"
If his concern was sincere, he'd carry an extra helmet with him for just an occasion, and offer it up. 
I'm not going to be part of your system!
I'm an ADUUULLT!!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Jesse D Smith said:


> No wave, no "Howz it going.", straight to the after school special routine.
> 
> Second, what kind of question is "Where's your helmet?"


He's concerned about your safety. Isn't that nice?

It's called a "rhetorical question": a question asked for a purpose other than to obtain the information the question asks.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

looigi said:


> He's concerned about your safety. Isn't that nice?
> 
> It's called a "rhetorical question": a question asked for a purpose other than to obtain the information the question asks.


Nope, not nice. 
"Hi, how are you doing? I'm concerned for your safety and would humbly suggest wearing a helmet might provide additional protection in case of a fall. Have a nice day."

That's nice.

_"Where's your helmet?"_-That's a barking nanny.
_"Where's your breast pump?"_-That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Nope, not nice.
> "Hi, how are you doing? I'm concerned for your safety and would humbly suggest wearing a helmet might provide additional protection in case of a fall. Have a nice day."
> 
> That's nice.
> ...


Amen. 

_If I wanted your opinion, Nancy, wouldn't I ask you for it?_ - A proper rhetorical response.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not wearing a helmet on a bike is like not wearing a seatbelt in a car. If your "freedom", or whatever you want to call, it is worth more to you than your health, go for it. It just sucks when the rest of us have to foot your medical bills.

While I've been working myself back into shape, my biggest peeve has been pedestrians who walk in the middle of the bike path rather than on the clearly marked sidewalk two feet away.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

slipstream8 said:


> Not wearing a helmet on a bike is like not wearing a seatbelt in a car. If your "freedom", or whatever you want to call, it is worth more to you than your health, go for it. It just sucks when the rest of us have to foot your medical bills.


I'll make you a deal. Until you actually have to foot my medical bills, keep your mouth shut. Once you have to foot my medical bills, you can be my nanny. 
Even if I wore a helmet, chances are, I'm engaging in many other forms of activity that violate your sense of safety, both on and off the bike. So save yourself a lifetime of worry and heartache. Keeping me safe is a job too big for you to handle. 
Yes, my freedom is worth more than my health.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesse D Smith said:


> I'll make you a deal. Until you actually have to foot my medical bills, keep your mouth shut. Once you have to foot my medical bills, you can be my nanny.
> Even if I wore a helmet, chances are, I'm engaging in many other forms of activity that violate your sense of safety, both on and off the bike. So save yourself a lifetime of worry and heartache. Keeping me safe is a job too big for you to handle.
> Yes, my freedom is worth more than my health.


I completely agree. People who tell me what to do ("wear a helmet. buckle your seatbelt. etc") annoy the piss out of me.

I don't wear a seatbelt in my truck. Ever. I can't stand them. They give me panic attacks, which are much more dangerous when I'm driving than not wearing a seatbelt. I can't stand any kind of confinement. Seatbelts, ties, anything restrictive.... Helmets just barely avoid making me crazy. I still hate wearing them, though.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't tell anyone what to do, I just expressed my opinion. Your responses are pretty much what I expected.

I'll leave this thread to you.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Jesse D Smith said:


> I'll make you a deal. Until you actually have to foot my medical bills, keep your mouth shut. Once you have to foot my medical bills, you can be my nanny.
> Even if I wore a helmet, chances are, I'm engaging in many other forms of activity that violate your sense of safety, both on and off the bike. So save yourself a lifetime of worry and heartache. Keeping me safe is a job too big for you to handle.
> Yes, my freedom is worth more than my health.


I don't always wear a helmet.

But I also realize that I DO foot your medical bills. People who engage in risky behavior (smoking, unprotected sex, karaoke) do impact the medical insurance premiums and taxes of everyone else. The healthy people who don't use their insurance are definitely footing a lot of people's bills.

But out of politeness, we can ignore reality and celebrate living in a "free" society, where we can celebrate our individuality by being self absorbed.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

RkFast said:


> Idiots doing 17 MPH who whine "its not a race" when they get passed at the blistering speed of 19 MPH.


THIS. OMG THIS.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> I don't always wear a helmet.
> 
> But I also realize that I DO foot your medical bills. People who engage in risky behavior (smoking, unprotected sex, karaoke) do impact the medical insurance premiums and taxes of everyone else. The healthy people who don't use their insurance are definitely footing a lot of people's bills.
> 
> But out of politeness, we can ignore reality and celebrate living in a "free" society, where we can celebrate our individuality by being self absorbed.


I'm with rx on this one.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

sod8 said:


> Water bottles that leak. Especially when there is gatorade inside and it leaks all over your new titanium frame, leaving nasty drip marks that aren't easy to wipe off.


people that use any available opportunity to boast about their new titanium frame.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

People still buy titanium?


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Brechi98 said:


> Cars that go around you on a blind corner.


Just take the lane...

Got all the way to post #132 before someone "salmon" was brought up. Some people just can't reason why this is a bad idea.

How about being a salmon, wearing all black clothes _and_ riding at night without lights?

People not calling out crap in the road was brought up a couple of times, but how about people who call out _everything_ in, around and near the road? Save it for the big stuff that might actually cause a problem, please. This does not include twigs, a patch of sand on the road that's 6" in diameter, or dead mosquitoes. Also agree that 'car back' is not necessary along busy roads - use it when you're out in the boonies and you haven't seen one for more than 10 minutes...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> It isn't "new-speak". Despite these terms being new to you, they have been around longer than you have.


That's odd. I'm beginning my 49th year of adult riding, ~ 25 of which were spent racing. The last 4 years I raced I was a cat 2. I had to take most of a year off due to an irregular heart beat about 8 years ago, but aside from that I've been riding continuously, usually getting in between 5-6,000 mi per year. These terms definitely have *NOT* been around as long as I have. The 1st I heard them was around 5-6 years ago.

I stand firmly by my opinion that "set" as used when referring to bicycle parts,in most cases, is useless, elitist, bull$****, newspeak.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry-I forgot to say that this thread is about what annoys you... I posted what annoys me. Not your opinion? That's fine with me.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> That's odd. I'm beginning my 49th year of adult riding, ~ 25 of which were spent racing. The last 4 years I raced I was a cat 2. I had to take most of a year off due to an irregular heart beat about 8 years ago, but aside from that I've been riding continuously, usually getting in between 5-6,000 mi per year. These terms definitely have *NOT* been around as long as I have. The 1st I heard them was around 5-6 years ago.
> 
> I stand firmly by my opinion that "set" as used when referring to bicycle parts,in most cases, is useless, elitist, bull$****, newspeak.


I don't know what to tell you. I started working in shops 21 years ago. We had those "elitist" terms back then, I assure you, and they weren't new.

That former king of useless newspeak, Sheldon Brown (RIP), offers definitions for all of these on his site.

I also have a 1989 copy of Greg Lemond's book where he gets all newspeak with "crankset". Big faker.

And those sell outs at Campagnolo put the dirty words in their 1980s catalogs.


Don't worry. I am posting about something that annoys me.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> I don't always wear a helmet.
> 
> But I also realize that I DO foot your medical bills. People who engage in risky behavior (smoking, unprotected sex, karaoke) do impact the medical insurance premiums and taxes of everyone else. The healthy people who don't use their insurance are definitely footing a lot of people's bills.
> 
> But out of politeness, we can ignore reality and celebrate living in a "free" society, where we can celebrate our individuality by being self absorbed.


I don't pay insurance premiums or taxes, so for me, it's a win-win.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

kykr13 said:


> A) How about being a salmon, wearing all black clothes _and_ riding at night without lights?
> 
> B) People not calling out crap in the road was brought up a couple of times, but how about people who call out _everything_ in, around and near the road? Save it for the big stuff that might actually cause a problem, please. This does not include twigs, a patch of sand on the road that's 6" in diameter, or dead mosquitoes. Also agree that 'car back' is not necessary along busy roads - use it when you're out in the boonies and you haven't seen one for more than 10 minutes...


A) Those are called Bike Ninjas

B) One of my major peeves. "Car Up!" No sh!+? Really? I wouldn't have known that, since I'm [email protected]#$ing blind! "Car back!" Yeah, that loud motor noise was a good indication. "Hole!" Yeah, since we aren't in anything close to a paceline, I can see the damn hole. Just STFU and let's ride, eh?






Mr. Versatile said:


> That's odd. I'm beginning my 49th year of adult riding, ~ 25 of which were spent racing. The last 4 years I raced I was a cat 2. I had to take most of a year off due to an irregular heart beat about 8 years ago, but aside from that I've been riding continuously, usually getting in between 5-6,000 mi per year. These terms definitely have *NOT* been around as long as I have. The 1st I heard them was around 5-6 years ago.
> 
> I stand firmly by my opinion that "set" as used when referring to bicycle parts,in most cases, is useless, elitist, bull$****, newspeak.


So, aren't you going to buy a bicycleset off me? How about a Cyfacset?


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Crackers who constantly refer to bikes they don't think are stiff as "noodles". 

"Yeah, I rode that Cannondale and it was a noodle."

Ok, chief, some guys won a couple Grand Tours last year on that noodle. But hey, it's not stiff enough for the local Cat 4 peloton pack fodder.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Irresponsible dog owners, who don't keep thier dogs restrained.

I don't like being chased by dogs or having to keep a watchful eye out for them....'specially on many of the country roads that I ride on. Some of those farm dogs are mean sumbeaches.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

MisterC said:


> People still buy titanium?


Ha; I was scrolling down to post what annoys me, but just got annoyed. Do people still buy carbon? I thought that was so ten years ago... When's the next greatest thing coming out? I'm getting bored!

But seriously, got so annoyed last night after a failed assasination attempt by the secret society of BIKE NINJAS. People who ride black bikes, in the dark, in the rain, without lights, going the wrong way... that annoys the ___ right out of me.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Don't worry. I am posting about something that annoys me.


LMAO! Apparently that's me.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Lu-Max said:


> Emergency room visits.


+ eleventy!!! Then, when they suspect you may have broken some bone in your hand - they bend it around five ways to Friday w/o painkillers. They find nothing, and giving you a script for pain killers w/o giving you any while at the hospital. Do they take a class in medieval torture 101


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

This always seems happens more often than not:

Riding along and vehicles approach from in front and behind. We *all* three at the same time on the most narrow part of the road and in my path is a pot hole or mud puddle. I have no place to go.

<OAn attractive female rider *will never* be in front of me in the distance providing extra motivation to give chase. They always ride in the opposite direction at last few miles of my ride when I look my most weakest and smooth riding form is shot to hell.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

This thread is funny! Soo many point to agree with and disagree with.

So a few ones:
1. Racers boys who are total bike elitists
2. Cyclist that run lights
3. Dropping gel packets on the road
4. Any cycling snob elitist
5. Those that never ask a stranded rider if he needs help/ok!
6. Bike over 15lbs, unless they are steel FG bikes.....LOL! Just kidding!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

On the Road:
- 700c inner tubes, spent CO2 cartridges, or empty gel packs on the side of the road. (C'mon guys, carry it out).
- Add banana peels to that in urban settings. (In rural settings, I know the ecosystem will take care of it. But I carry mine out anyway).
- Getting a flat or a mechanical in the middle of trying to PR a route.
- Dropping your ______ (fill in the blank) and having to stop and pick it up. Double points for breaking whatever you dropped. Tripple points if you dropped it and then broke it by running over it yourself.
- Some of the other stuff already mentioned.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> - Dropping your ______ (fill in the blank) and having to stop and pick it up. Double points for breaking whatever you dropped. Tripple points if you dropped it and then broke it by running over it yourself.


Yay, I've won Triple points :thumbsup:


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

A cycling related pet peeve of mine is the general disdain that mountainbikers and roadbikers often exhibit towards each other.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

People with pro-kit or jerseys and shorts with lots of sponsor logos. Loud colors on bike and on clothes.

Horrible


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Tight Nipples said:


> People who ride the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refuse to call them that... I love salmon!  
Besides, for me this isn't really egregious unless combined w/ some recklessness (i.e. bombing downhill or a road packed w/ traffic)
(And why salmonS? Plural of salmon is salmon...)


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

*Texting drivers*.


/end thread/


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> The hatred of other groups of cyclists....whether they be the MUT cruisers, hipsters, recumbent rider, etc.....we are all cyclists......


Maybe so. But I hate Salmon!


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I think there is a psychosis or something with cyclists. Yes, we're helpless against cars. Yes, our outfits are silly to non-cyclists. Yes, some individuals will plunk $5k on their first bike and keep collecting more expensive gear. I understand that stuff can get frustrating, but why do cyclists take it out on each other?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone who rides with their iPod cranked up so loud that they can't hear cars, "on your left", etc...


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

The un-maintained section of road at the bottom of Mount Diablo's south side.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Lu-Max said:


> Anyone who rides with their iPod <strike>cranked up so loud that they can't hear cars, "on your left", etc...</strike>


FIFY...


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

My cycling pet peeves:
1) Baggy jerseys! 
2) Cyclists that show up to cat. 5 races dressed up in their pro team replica kits. Yes they are fine to train in, but don't wear them to races!!
3) Cyclists who use aero bars in a group ride, it's just dangerous and stupid! 
4) Cyclists who suck down gels before a 20 mile charity ride. 
5) Racers that get dropped in races and still manage to get in the way of everyone else! 
6) Cyclists that think they're to good for a anything under an Ultegra groupset.
7) Trying to explain bike races to my friends, they just don't get it.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The itch you cannot reach through one of the vents in your helmet.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Road Hazard said:


> The itch you cannot reach through one of the vents in your helmet.


Or how about having a bee get sucked into one of your helmet vents and then start buzzing like she's really pissed and is about to lay down some serious 'sting' on your noggin'.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Lu-Max said:


> Or how about having a bee get sucked into one of your helmet vents and then start buzzing like she's really pissed and is about to lay down some serious 'sting' on your noggin'.


Use LAS or Uvex. Mesh in the holes so no bees can get in.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> What cycling-related things really get to you?
> I have a ton, because I'm that sort of person.


People who don't know the difference between a number of peeves and a ton (weight) of peeves.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cygnus said:


> People who don't know the difference between a number of peeves and a ton (weight) of peeves.


There's not knowing the difference and there's not caring (or using a common expression).

Although, sometimes the weight of my peeves feels like 2000 pounds....


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I love you*



PlatyPius said:


> FIFY...


I LOVE YOU....MAN

+ a billion


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Cyclist that think they own the road, and cars have no business to be there! If it weren't for the auto's you would be riding on gravel roads.

Cyclist that ride 2-3 wide.

Cyclist that ride past me on the right at the stop light and than pull in front of me, than cant seem to clip in when the light turns green and wobble around going across the intersection and it takes me a .5 mile to get past them again...stay in the back I already passed you once safely, dont push your luck again.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Cygnus said:


> People who don't know the difference between a number of peeves and a ton (weight) of peeves.


Well, there is no such thing as a "ton (weight) of peeves" so I think your comment should have read: "People who don't know the difference between a measure of quantity and a measure of weight."

See what you started Cygnus. See what you started.

And if anyone brings up the weight versus mass distinction I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

People who drive to the ride start even though there are perfectly good cycling roads in all directions. Then they race back to the their car, trying to drop you, while you still have 50 mins or riding left. Then they load up and pass you with their bike on the roof and blow smoke in your face. I hope you drive your bike into the top of your garage.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Winter roads thick with salt and gravel.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

inthesticks said:


> Cyclist that think they own the road, and cars have no business to be there! If it weren't for the auto's you would be riding on gravel roads.
> 
> Cyclist that ride 2-3 wide.
> 
> Cyclist that ride past me on the right at the stop light and than pull in front of me, than cant seem to clip in when the light turns green and wobble around going across the intersection and it takes me a .5 mile to get past them again...stay in the back I already passed you once safely, dont push your luck again.


#2--totally agree

#3--we have every right to proceed to the stop line--read any state motor vehicle code. As far as I'm concerned, a slow clipper-inner is no different from a granny still crossing the street after the light has turned, or the soccer mom who takes a minute to register that the light has turned green. And the fact that it takes you a little longer to get to where you are going (like what, 1/2 a second?)--take a deep breath, and don't endanger the cyclist. *Share the road*

If it weren't for bikes, cars probably wouldn't have been invented. Bikes *share* the road, cyclists pay taxes like everyone else and most are motorists part of the time.

Check the 'tude, dude.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

#3--It's referred to as "Shoaling".

From "Bike Snob NYC":
"For example, there's an unwritten rule among New York City bike commuters, and it applies to all riders, regardless of age, fitness, or style of bicycle. This rule is as follows:

_If you stop at a red light and there is already another cyclist waiting at it, you must stop your bicycle in front of the rider who is already there."

_Very annoying.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lu-Max said:


> _If you stop at a red light and there is already another cyclist waiting at it, you must stop your bicycle in front of the rider who is already there."
> 
> _Very annoying.


Can't we all learn to just hang back so we can slingshot passed the stopped rider like a true SOB? 



Road Hazard said:


> And if anyone brings up the weight versus mass distinction I'm going to go crazy.


 +1: Anyone who tells you how far he rides in miles, how many grams make up the mass of his wheelset, and the weight of his bike in pounds (without, of course, all of the pieces he needs to actually ride the bike)... oh wait, I do some of those things too (luckily I've never weighed my bike without pedals and bottle cages)! :aureola:


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

inthesticks said:


> Cyclist that think they own the road, and cars have no business to be there! If it weren't for the auto's you would be riding on gravel roads.


Your right about how cyclist should not act like they own the road, 

BUT cars do owe roads, the invention of the car and technology to bikes. Recreational cyclists part of the League for American Wheelmen, LAW (think of cyclist with the political power of the NRA)- where a major force in the "Good Roads Movement" (1870-1920s) which paved roads and lead to the interstate highway system. Most of the technology that went into cars came from bicycles. The invention of the car was also inspired by bikes. Most of the first auto makers were bike makers. I can go on and on.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Killroy said:


> Your right about how cyclist should not act like they own the road,
> 
> BUT cars do owe roads, the invention of the car and technology to bikes. Recreational cyclists part of the League for American Wheelmen, LAW (think of cyclist with the political power of the NRA)- where a major force in the "Good Roads Movement" (1870-1920s) which paved roads and lead to the interstate highway system. Most of the technology that went into cars came from bicycles. The invention of the car was also inspired by bikes. Most of the first auto makers were bike makers. I can go on and on.


Sure, bicycles had something to do with the creation of roads, just like slavery was important in the creation of the US. But cars have dominated roads for a century, and we are now the minority users, along with Amish buggies and horses. The origin of something doesn't matter after a certain point. Current reality is a bit more important to deal with than history.


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> Sure, bicycles had something to do with the creation of roads, just like slavery was important in the creation of the US. But cars have dominated roads for a century, and we are now the minority users, along with Amish buggies and horses. The origin of something doesn't matter after a certain point. Current reality is a bit more important to deal with than history.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

rx-79g said:


> Sure, bicycles had something to do with the creation of roads, just like slavery was important in the creation of the US. But cars have dominated roads for a century, and we are now the minority users, along with Amish buggies and horses. The origin of something doesn't matter after a certain point. Current reality is a bit more important to deal with than history.


There are lessons to be learned from history. Thats all.


----------

